# tranny problem??



## roachy (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a 99 wrangler 5speed and have been hearing a grinding noise mostly when I downshift. It has trouble downshifting into 4th on the highway. Was hoping someone could shine a light of hope since I'm worried this means the trans has to be rebuilt. I suspect its the syncro's. What do you guys think this will cost me and would it hurt to plow with it after I get it fixed. The tranny was just rebuilt 2yrs ago. I want to plow this winter but not sure if I should try to sell it and buy another jeep or fix it and try to plow with it. THoughts??


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Prob is the syncros.....but drain yer fluid and fill it back up with penzoil syncomesh fluid...great stuff.....I had some hard shifting in my '98 put it in and it shifts alot smoother....great stuff.... not cheap, like $8 a bottle.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

And if that does not work...rebuit trans. Easy swap you can do in a day with a friend and a few 12 packs. It will be cheaper in the long run to swap rather than repair. I've had the trans out of several of mine over the years and really are easy to do. While your in there might as well swap the clutch to a heavy duty one. Rebuilt trans will run you $800-1000 plus your old one in return. The parts and labor to rebuild will be more the the rebuilt.


----------



## roachy (Sep 29, 2010)

ppandr;1131456 said:


> And if that does not work...rebuit trans. Easy swap you can do in a day with a friend and a few 12 packs. It will be cheaper in the long run to swap rather than repair. I've had the trans out of several of mine over the years and really are easy to do. While your in there might as well swap the clutch to a heavy duty one. Rebuilt trans will run you $800-1000 plus your old one in return. The parts and labor to rebuild will be more the the rebuilt.


Thats crossed my mind. What do you recommend as far as finding another trans. Ive seen some on ebay for between $400 and $1000 bucks. I saw one for $450 that said it was from a vehicle with less than 100k miles. Not sure what to even look for when finding a used trans. Do you think this will hold up better than a rebuilt one, since this would be the second time it's been rebuilt? Thanks, Any comments would be great. Need all the info I can get before I make a decision.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

The kits for those are around three hundred dollars. Easy rebuild. Check the clutch operation. If the release is not proper the disc drags and makes thing hard to shift.


----------



## roachy (Sep 29, 2010)

Just had it looked at today by a lee myles trans shop. They said it sounded like I need new syncro's, sliders, and forks. Dont know much about taking apart trannys though. They said it would cost around $1500 for the rebuild. They did say that if I bought a rebuilt one they would do the swap for around $300. Im pretty sure I have the Ax15 transmission. Ive seen some decent looking rebuilt ones on ebay for between $500 and $750 with decent feedback from buyers. Do you guys think im taking a risk at buying one of these?


----------



## roachy (Sep 29, 2010)

Just another side note. The jeep I just bought is a 1999 with 140K miles on it. It has good tires, no rust on the frame, good condition body, its a 6cyl sport, and I bought it for $4000. The only problem is the trans. I knew there was an issue but wasnt sure how bad. Do you guys think I got ripped off for what I paid or not.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I would not risk a used trans in a plow jeep unless you know the history. I would spend the extra cash and by a rebuilt that has some type of warranty. For $300 I would let them install if you are unsure of the swap. Really not diffcult to do except for two things, one getting splines aligned which is trial and error until it slips in, and getting the two bolts on the top of the trans out from the block. Again for what is would cost I would replace clutch and slave cylinder while it is out.


----------

